# Boss Elite 10.1" CarPlay/Andriod Auto head unit



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had read about these twice and decided to pick one up for my beater work truck.

After a 9hr road trip I didn't completely hate it. A little boomy, but a lot of people would like it.

Grabbed another to bench test. I figured I'd shoot video


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

ive been told, but cant confirm, that theyre a relabel, and about the cheapest version of the product, so they inherently have a bit of "bang for the buck" if thats all youre looking for. not for me though.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Isaradia said:


> ive been told, but cant confirm, that theyre a relabel, and about the cheapest version of the product, so they inherently have a bit of "bang for the buck" if thats all youre looking for. not for me though.


Yup, as I said in the video I had read and been told about them as well.

My solution was to get hands-on, put it in my truck and actually use it, and then test it on the bench.

I'm the type that doesn't blindly believe everything I hear or read. I have to have hands-on experience before I'll have an opinion on a product.


For me it's a great radio for the application in which it'll be used.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I know a few that have used it. It really depends on the application as mentioned. My barber just put one in his Impala SS. He loves it but is the power acoustik/rockville type of guy. Not a slam on the products but he has a price point in mind. It has a large screen, apple play, bt, all the stuff he wanted and was something like 250 bucks cheaper than the cheapest offering he could find in that screen size.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jroo said:


> I know a few that have used it. It really depends on the application as mentioned. My barber just put one in his Impala SS. He loves it but is the power acoustik/rockville type of guy. Not a slam on the products but he has a price point in mind. It has a large screen, apple play, bt, all the stuff he wanted and was something like 250 bucks cheaper than the cheapest offering he could find in that screen size.


If it's a daily driver I have no issue using it, but I wouldn't put it in my competition car.

For the price it's tough to beat.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I just bought this same radio directly from Boss Audio. To be honest, I wanted to get a larger form factor since I'm old and bigger is always better.

I can't comment on a lot of the features because I haven't really used all of them but here are my impressions from having it in my 2005 Scion TC for a week mounted in the stock location:

1. It's big. To the point that I _might_ have wished i had gone with the 9" version that is very similar. One or two notches up and I'm covering the dials for the upper HVAC vents and the radio is blocking them. One or two notches down and I'm covering up some of the HVAC display. I was lucky where it fit just right.
2. I'm glad it's adjustable up and down, left and right. If not, you might find yourself getting a weird glare (which I've had with some of the 7" CarPlay screens in other cars). Also, it stays in place. I was worried it might bounce around so before i put it in I was worried that it might move around if I hit a bump. No worries on that end.
3. It has a volume knob. I can't say how much I hate ones with volume up and down now that I've used the volume knob.
4. The override is simply ground the parking brake wire. On some you have to buy a special little box and hope you wire it right. No worries here.
5. Anecdotally it supposed to be reliable. I used to work at an online retailer that sold lots of Boss Audio. They had amplifiers with 5 year warranties and considering their target market, not a ton of them went back to us for warranty. I also checked in with a former coworker who is still in the industry and he said "we sell a ton, and they don't come back". Seems simple I guess. They are in a lot of retailers so if they weren't reliable, they wouldn't be. I know lots of people like screaming the stuff isn't high end, but neither is McDonalds. But somehow you tell people you had a Big Mac (or Boss Audio) they instinctively have to tell you other people make better stuff. I get it, 5 Guys is a better burger, but I'm at McDonald's for a reason. I know what I'm getting, and they meet my expectations. 
6. Screen comes off if you really want to. Not sure I want to do that too often. But it does.
7. Screen is high resolution enough for my needs. Again, I'm not watching anything besides CarPlay stuff, so no video in so can't comment. But for my needs it gets the job done. 
8. Running the built in amp, it seems to be loud enough. Going to be adding an amp later, but I had to get the radio in ASAP since I was tired of the old one.
9. Warranty is good. 2 or 3 year I believe. 

Going to be adding an amp (the JBL DSP4086) and some other drivers. It's going in a commuter so I was on a tight budget. Just wanted something to fill the holes and play around.


----------

